

How can a failed 40 year old tech entrepreneur find a job at a startup? - kristiandupont
https://clarity.fm/questions/827/how-can-a-failed-40-year-old-tech-entrepreneur-find-a-job-at-a-startup?s=eml&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_digest&utm_term=2013-12-27

======
penguinlinux
This person does not say what type of skills he brings to the table.

